# show me your mad face



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

post up!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Also known as his "stay face".


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I have no pictures of Keira looking mad  
But here's one of Bruce!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Jolene's mad face.. lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i dont have a mad face. i have an irritated face lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love this thread, but sadly I don't have any mad faces to post, lol. I'll have to work on this. My crew gets mad when they have to go in the kennel, but I don't normally have the camera handy when I kennel them. But all these "mad" faces are awesome!


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, cute thread.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kilos made face at the window.... haha


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pink said:


> Lol, cute thread.


Man i love torque! He is so cute!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Karma25 said:


> Man i love torque! He is so cute!


Thank ya.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I threw a piece of grass at her face, she wasn't impressed.








I have some of Dakota with Ryuk but I'll avoid posting them for folks with a snake phobia. So **warning* for those with a fear of snakes*
http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/i_heart_dakota/Second/Card15039.jpg








Fml
















Telling everyone "I should be up on that dock! But no! I'm stuck in this damn line!" 








And a face he made when I told him to shut up when he was backing at the neighbor.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love these faces Dakota is making! Too funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Savanah (Apr 14, 2012)

Mad because I woke him up haha.


----------



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## AdamB (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

b****, please!








whhhhy? ears? 









puh.









Chansey about to be eaten by Scooby.. our old foster dane


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

My mad faced mutts


----------



## v6pony (Mar 11, 2010)

Bristol's Mad Face:


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr Big is not impressed.









are we through yet?









why me?


----------



## Jaytypes (Jan 5, 2012)

Kane showing me he doesn't have cavities!


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks pretty mad to me...


----------



## max212 (May 2, 2012)

this is his "why did you let them give me that shot" face.


----------

